# Filter Breakdown



## konstargirl (Dec 2, 2009)

Well Today I was doing a water change and when I was finished the filter started to break down on me. So I rinsed everything in tank water just in case if it was clogged up or whatever. That didn't work. Then I added water from the tank in the filter. That didn't really do anything either. lol So my last try was I put the filter into the aquarium water and it worked a little bit and net out some junk in the aquarium that came out of the filter. A minute later it started back working again. It was weird because it never breakdown on me like that for almost 10 mins straight. 

Poor Kara( my 4 month old platy) was so stress from me netting out all of the brown junk in the aquarium that she almost killed herself by getting stuck between the rock and aquarium. She's fine though..

Hopefully it won't happen again because I literally had to clean my filter to get it back working(with tank water of course). Now what can I do to prevent from the filter breaking down on me again.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2010)

konstargirl said:


> Well Today I was doing a water change and when I was finished the filter started to break down on me. So I rinsed everything in tank water just in case if it was clogged up or whatever. That didn't work. Then I added water from the tank in the filter. That didn't really do anything either. lol So my last try was I put the filter into the aquarium water and it worked a little bit and net out some junk in the aquarium that came out of the filter. A minute later it started back working again. It was weird because it never breakdown on me like that for almost 10 mins straight.
> 
> Poor Kara( my 4 month old platy) was so stress from me netting out all of the brown junk in the aquarium that she almost killed herself by getting stuck between the rock and aquarium. She's fine though..
> 
> Hopefully it won't happen again because I literally had to clean my filter to get it back working(with tank water of course). Now what can I do to prevent from the filter breaking down on me again.


what kinda filter was it?


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

I'm guessing it's a HOB filter?


----------



## jrdeitner (Feb 7, 2010)

occasionally my hob filters will break down, most of the time all that needs to happen is the impeller being repositioned or cleaned.


----------



## konstargirl (Dec 2, 2009)

It's a Aqueon 10 power filter. It hasn't been doing this since then. :3


----------

